# Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.



## Terry Mount

*"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente." *  Este dicho quiere decir lo mismo que "Out of sight, out of mind"? O es más parecido a "What you don't know won't hurt you"?

¿Y hay un dicho para decir "Absence makes the heart grow fonder"?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"Absence makes the heart grow fonder" = "La ausencia es al amor lo que el fuego al aire: que apaga el pequeño y aviva el grande". Es la traducción que he encontrado.

"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente"... tus dos propuestas son buenas, ambas quieren decir lo mismo.


----------



## Enlasarenas

Me quedo con "out of sight, out of mind", o al menos así es como yo lo utlizo en español.

Saludos


----------



## Terry Mount

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" = "La ausencia es al amor lo que el fuego al aire: que apaga el pequeño y aviva el grande". Es la traducción que he encontrado.


Gracias!!!  Nunca oí ése de "lo que el fuego al aire."

¡Bueno!


----------



## Sca

Terry: pienso como Enlasarenas; y, por "Absence..." yo diría: la distancia estrecha los vínculos.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Yo lo he oído alguna vez, pero no se usa tanto como en inglés "absence makes the heart grow fonder", tal vez porque ser tan largo el refrán...


----------



## Terry Mount

O porque con los españoles (hispanos) prevalece "out of sight out of mind"


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jeje no sé yo eh... que mi novio está muy lejos y para mí te aseguro que es más verídico lo de "abscense makes the heart grow fonder"


----------



## Enlasarenas

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Jeje no sé yo eh... que mi novio está muy lejos y para mí te aseguro que es más verídico lo de "abscense makes the heart grow fonder"


 
¿Y lo de "la distancia es el olvido" nunca lo habéis oído?
¿Cómo lo diríais en inglés?
¡¡Espero que no sea tu caso, KF!! 

gracias


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Para "la distancia es el olvido" -> "Long absent, soon forgotten"
Espero que no me pase Enlasarenas...


----------



## nenoinks

Hello,

In Mexico we use it in the sense of "what you don't know won't hurt you". For the "long absent, long forgotten" there is as well: "Espaldas vueltas, memorias muertas"

Saludos,


----------



## willardandkurzt

but "ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente " means that it is better to life in blissful ignorance than to know, so it cannot be translater as "absence...." in most contexts but as "out of sight, out of mind"


----------



## Begonaf

There is nothing in that sentence related to a distance relation ship, is more a kind of "dog' principles; If my partner doesn’t know what I'm doing he/she will not suffer. So I can live in the same house cheat on my partner and because he/she doesn’t have a clue, he/she will not suffer. Also many people don’t want to know what is going on and they say to then self “ojos que no ven Corazón que no siente”, "Out of sight, out of mind"?


----------



## svaneska

Terry Mount said:


> *"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente." *


 
for me the exact translation would be the English proverb : ...  what the eyes don’t see the heart doesn’t grieve


----------



## Begonaf

Hi Svaneska,
That's what I'm talking about!, I ask my husband and he say that he never heard about such expression, but that doesn't means it don't exist, right?


----------



## aurilla

Más bien significa: 

"what you don't know won't hurt you."


----------



## nenoinks

Hello to all,

I think there is different usage of this proverb. In peninsular Spain people use it in the sense of 'a distance relationship'. But in Latin America we use it as you point out when someone cheats on you or you cheat on someone and there is no way of finding out.

Thanks a lot for the proverb "what the eyes don’t see the heart doesn’t grieve", that is exactly what I was looking for.

=)


----------



## Jaqueca

"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente"... tus dos propuestas son buenas, ambas quieren decir lo mismo.[/color][/QUOTE]

The two phrases were "Out of sight, out of mind" and "What you don't know won't hurt you."  Ambas no quieren decir lo mismo!

"Out of sight, out of mind" means once someone you're interested in goes away for awhile, you stop thinking about them.

It looks like "What you don't know won't hurt you" is the correct translation.


----------



## iluvpandas716

Hola,

What does the saying "Ojos que no ven, corazon que no siente" mean in English? Gracias


----------



## rocstar

What you don't know can't hurt you.

Rocstar


----------



## Beah_sp

if your eyes don't see something unpleasant, your heart won't get hurt


----------



## alacant

Out of sight, out of mind.

Cheers, Ala


----------



## Zeli

alacant said:


> Out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> Cheers, Ala


 
That means something else.  I think this is "What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over."


----------



## Fantasmagórico

This expression is mostly used to imply that you would rather not know what is your spouse doing, because you fear that he o she might have been cheating on you.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Ojos que no ven, corazon que no siente. (Cuando no se viven los problemas directamente, nos afectan menos.)
Is there any English saying that has the same meaning?


----------



## didakticos

JoAnne van Heff said:


> Ojos que no ven, corazon que no siente. (Cuando no se viven los problemas directamente, nos afectan menos.)
> Is there any English saying that has the same meaning?


 
*I know what John Lennon said: Life is easy, with your eyes closed*


----------



## ivarias

iluvpandas716 said:


> Hola,
> 
> What does the saying "Ojos que no ven, corazon que no siente" mean in English? Gracias


 

La expresion idiomatica equivalente en ingles es "out of sight out of mind"


----------



## aztlaniano

rocstar said:


> What you don't know can't hurt you.
> 
> Rocstar


Concuerdo.
Also, con "won't": What you don't know won't hurt you".


----------



## atiquiram

hola!!!
Existe alguna traducción/equivalencia de esta expresión española? Podría ser la frase: Out of sight, out of mind?


Gracias!


----------



## alacant

What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over.

Saludos, ala


----------



## mnewcomb71

It is generally translated as:

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## atiquiram

thanks por las respuestas!


----------



## aztlaniano

Otra posibilidad: What you don't know can't hurt you.


----------



## emresy

hello to all,

i just read the posts and i guess it will be appropriate to say "ignorance is bliss" for the meaning of "*Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.*"


----------



## Brass

Hi!
I1ve just seen the posts, and would like to add that the expression ""what the eyes don’t see the heart doesn’t grieve" is a very precise translation of the Brazilian version of the saying, which goes:"o que os olhos não veem, o coração não sente" (which is also pretty close to the Spanish *"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente".
*At  least in Brazil, the saying has nothing to do with distance but, as pointed out by Begonaf, with unawareness of a potencially hurting situation.
Thanks and good evening all!


----------



## Spug

Jaqueca said:


> The two phrases were "Out of sight, out of mind" and "What you don't know won't hurt you."  Ambas no quieren decir lo mismo!... It looks like "What you don't know won't hurt you" is the correct translation.



You are absolutely right.

I heard this phrase in Spanish many times when I was married to a Puerto Rican woman. It was always in the context of, "What you don't know won't hurt you." It _always _involved a situation of a personal betrayal, often an illicit affair.

"Out of sight, out of mind," at least in American English, does not necessarily have to involve a person. It could refer to an inanimate object as well. Essentially, it means, "I've put that (person or thing) aside, and I'm no longer thinking about (them or it)."

Saludos...


----------



## Roger1974

it simply states as long as I don't see it happening it does not hurt.


----------



## Juri

It's the same in Italian: Occhio non vede, cuore non duole.


----------



## Roger1974

lately they have been making songs based on sayings like this one & others.


----------



## Roger1974

People are always making variations of sayings, that doesnt make it mean algo diferente as long as you know what it's meant by the saying whatever wording some one might want to use, And depending on situation/sircumstances you put different wording on sayings(they are not written on stone, hence the variations.)


----------



## SHERPAVANWOMAN 2

In English we say "what the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over".


----------



## maxpapic

SHERPAVANWOMAN 2 said:


> In English we say "what the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over".



I've heard "the heart can't feel what the eyes can't see."


----------



## SHERPAVANWOMAN 2

It's a saying......


----------



## SHERPAVANWOMAN 2

Maybe better - what the eye can't see, the heart doesn't grieve over


----------



## ivarias

Thank you, Maxpapic.  I appreciate your comment.

Best regards,

iarias


----------



## maxpapic

SHERPAVANWOMAN 2 said:


> It's a saying......



Not saying mines is better or yours is incorrect. Just another option, which goes along with yours.


----------



## Unwitting

Very old thread here, but I found it because I stumbled over Ojos que no ven .... in duolingo. And didn't understand it because we have an exact matching proverb in Germany for the English: Out of sight out of mind. -> Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.
And this means if you don't see someone or something for a while you forget it. So the correct english translation of Ojos que no ven, Corazon que no siente. can never be, out of sight, out of mind.
It should be like the German: Was du nicht weisst macht Dich nicht heiß. -> What you don't know, won't hurt you.


----------



## speedier

Most translation sites suggest "Out of sight, out of mind", with "What you don't know won't hurt you" coming a close second, but to my mind the translation that comes closest is:

*What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't grieve over! *(although Paul Coelho thinks there's not an ounce of truth in it )


----------

